#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Дом и семья >  > > >  >  >  Сдается комната, Мск, с 1 июля

## Satyabhama

С 1 июля сдается комната в трехкомнатной двухэтажной квартире, 13 м, для одного человека. Есть вся необходимая мебель и интернет. Стоимость в месяц - 11 000 руб. + коммуналка(примерно 800 р.) + интернет (200 руб). Берется депозит за 1 месяц проживания. Квартира находится в Красково, в 15 минутах на электричке от метро Выхино. От нашего дома до центра Москвы дорога занимает 45 минут. Нас еще двое соседей - взрослые люди, живем тихо, уважаем чужое личное пространство. Предпочтение буддистам, йогам и вегетарианцам, желательно девушкам. Людям, не умеющим поддерживать чистоту и регулярно убираться в местах общего пользования, просьба не обращаться. Фото вышлю по запросу. +7 926 0606497

----------

